
Worque – CLI written in Ruby to manage and push your daily notes to Slack - hqc
https://github.com/huynhquancam/worque
======
jquast
I've solved this issue with a chat bot in the past, answering phrases such as,

"!open jira issues assigned to jquast" or "!github issues closed by jquast
since yesterday"

Expand or integrate as necessary for whichever systems your team manages with.

Although some of my teammates found it intimidating to have only 0 or 1
results where others might have much more, it presses home the idea that your
task progress should be made visible in these external systems.

As a team, storing your progress in a local notes file is anti-team. We should
strive to allow any other team member to continue your work using only the
information published to these systems.

------
bsg75
I don't see in the project _why_ I would want to push my notes to Slack. What
is the feature in Slack that makes this useful ?

~~~
phlyingpenguin

        "Ever stunned when your boss suddenly asked what you've done yesterday?"
    

I thought the same as you. Then I read this line and thought, "Man I'm glad I
don't work there."

~~~
masukomi
you realize that's exactly the info you're supposed to have on hand for a
standup in scrum or any other Scrum-like agile methodology. What you
accomplished yesterday, what you're going to be working on today, and what
obstacles you need help with.

~~~
geebee
Absolutely accurate, but you did leave out the part about "when your boss asks
you," which I think is what gave the OP a shudder.

This is the big area where scrum goes awry. Defenders of scrum object,
reasonably enough, to the claim that scrum leads to micromanagement of
developers. The daily standup specifically _isn 't_ supposed to be a daily
status report to your boss, complete with renewed application of deadline
pressure. In fact, I remember reading once that in a scrum meeting, only those
who are producing are even supposed to speak. It is specifically not supposed
to take the form of a status update.

My main criticism of this defense of scrum is that I think scrum is somewhat
prone to this kind of corruption. It may not be what is _supposed_ to happen,
but it's not a corruption out of left field either, it does seem to be an
inherent risk. The presence of a daily standup, where developers can be put
under a microscope and micromanaged under the guise of a developer friendly
methodology, is just too tempting for bosses or other stakeholders who want to
micromanage.

------
0xmohit

      workque todo --for=yesterday
      # ~/notes/checklist-2016-07-18.md
      # This will jump back to Friday's note if it's Monday today!
    

Too much of intelligence. Does this imply that one can't have notes for
weekends?

~~~
fweespeech
> If you're kind of nerd and you have no life. You would rather work over the
> weekend than hanging out with folks, so you should enable the hardcore mode
> which will stop skipping weekend for you.

> worque todo --for yesterday --no-skip-weekend

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
hqc
Thanks @brudgers but the title doesn't seem to be editable any more.

~~~
brudgers
Looks like it was noticed without one.

------
squozzer
So is it pronounced like "work" or like "torque"?

~~~
NegativeLatency
Looks like it could also be pronounced "work-u"

~~~
brudgers
I thought "work queue".

------
hoangvukenshin
Nice job. So can it can run on Windows environment ?

